# new sub??



## djenkins03 (Jun 15, 2010)

i am looking to get a new sub. or two subs my budget is around $1200. I am leaning toward a single epik empire. and could always add a second later if its not enough. What is yalls oppinion on the epik empire??? how does it compare to other brands???:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant really comment on the eppic however the general concencess is if you dont buy from an on line manufacturer you pay far too much and get less for your money.

SVS is regarded to be one of the best out there for subs I can attest to that as I own one and it blows away almost every sub I have heard.
You can also check out HSU

Oh and by the way Welcome to the Shack

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/28669-danley-dts-10-kit-unassembled-il.html

http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/tapped_horn.asp?MODEL=DTS 10

I'm not sure anything else can touch that in your budget range.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I love my SVS. Welome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Generic said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/28669-danley-dts-10-kit-unassembled-il.html
> 
> http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/tapped_horn.asp?MODEL=DTS 10
> 
> I'm not sure anything else can touch that in your budget range.


+1 I think the Danley would be my first pick. More people need to hear a tapped horn. 

The SVS is a great bang for the buck and are highly regarded but I have never heard one, so I really can not commit on their sound quality. 

Matt


----------

